# Favourite meal in the the Curry House



## JohnnyDee (May 31, 2015)

I realise that curry ain't everyone's favourite but it is mine. So for those likeminded what's your shout as you peruse the menu munching happily on your poppadums and pickles?

Me:           Chicken Chapat (a Nepalese variation on Jalfrezi- pretty fiery) 
HiD:          Lamb Korma

Sides: 
 Keema Rice 
 Aloo Gobi 
               Matar Paneer 
 Onion Bhaji

Booze:    Me: House Lager HiD: Small White Wine.


----------



## c1973 (May 31, 2015)

Tend to get something different most times I'm out for a curry. The only constant is Peshwari nan bread.


----------



## Pin-seeker (May 31, 2015)

I usually ask the manager to recommend something.
The Mrs as Rogan Josh EVERYTIME.
They usually make a mild-ish curry for my young son.


----------



## SaintHacker (May 31, 2015)

Chicken jalfrezi/ mirsch masala, depending on which Indian I go to. Keema naan, plain rice, several pints of Cobra:thup:


----------



## Papas1982 (May 31, 2015)

Vindaloo if I've been on the beers. 
Ceylon if I've been before and trust them to make a nice curry. 

Peshwari naan

And lots of cobra or kingfisher.


----------



## MegaSteve (May 31, 2015)

I must be the only Englishman that can't stand, even the thought, of having a curry...


----------



## Martin70 (May 31, 2015)

Usually try something different. Always have a Keema Nan. One local also does amazing garlic & lemon rice.


----------



## Piece (May 31, 2015)

Chicke tikka pathia, madras hot. Steamed rice. Saag aloo. Saag paneer.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 31, 2015)

Chicken Pakora
Tikka Massala
Korma
Butter Chicken
Garlic Naan


----------



## gazr99 (May 31, 2015)

Know its **** and girly but love Chicken Korma have it every time. When I find something I like I stick with it


----------



## Fish (May 31, 2015)

My choices vary dependant on the region there cooking is based on, I will then always try to choose something from the Chefs Speciality and even modify it to a "special" to include all meats, King prawns etc in that chefs style.  I'm not one for heat, I go for flavours, I'm very partial to a Bangladeshi Special with a Pilau Rice and a Pershawi Naan, I like to start with a Prawn Butterfly.


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 31, 2015)

The best curry i have ever had is a Ghurka Curry - Out in Incirlik the Ghurka on det with us made us one every week and they were amazingly tasty


----------



## Stuart_C (May 31, 2015)

Lamb Madras or Jalfrezi 
Keema Pilau
Saag Paneer


----------



## Fromtherough (May 31, 2015)

My standard is;
Raza Jalfrezi
Aloo Gobi
Steamed rice
Keena Naan. 

Also usually have a good helping of the Mrs' curry too! It is one of them meals where you always order way too much. Our local curry house are more than happy to box up left overs to take home. Nowt better than cold curry for breakfast. Probably why I order too much!


----------



## Fish (May 31, 2015)

When I stayed over at Burnham & Berrow earlier in the year I had my first Thai curry and it was absolutely yummy. I went with the recommendation of a Green Curry with Coconut Rice, can't find anyone near me here that does it though


----------



## Hobbit (May 31, 2015)

Starter; usually a Sheel kebab.

Mains; could be anything, and is often something I haven't tried. Sides; Aloo Gobi.

Plain naan.

Cobra beer.


----------



## Fish (May 31, 2015)

Hobbit said:



			Starter; usually a Sheel kebab.

Mains; could be anything, and is often something I haven't tried. Sides; Aloo Gobi.

Plain naan.

*Cobra beer*.
		
Click to expand...

As an ale drinker, I quite like and enjoy the Cobra beer.


----------



## Stuart_C (May 31, 2015)

Fish said:



			When I stayed over at Burnham & Berrow earlier in the year I had my first Thai curry and it was absolutely yummy. I went with the recommendation of a Green Curry with Coconut Rice, can't find anyone near me here that does it though 

Click to expand...


I love Thai red curry aswell.

I've got a boss recipe for Thai green curry somewhere, I'll try and dig it out and send you it.


----------



## Fish (May 31, 2015)

Stuart_C said:



			I love Thai red curry aswell.

I've got a boss recipe for Thai green curry somewhere, I'll try and dig it out and send you it.
		
Click to expand...

:thup:


----------



## SocketRocket (May 31, 2015)

Foreign Muck !!


----------



## wrighty1874 (May 31, 2015)

Prawn puri or onion bahjis and very seldom nargis kebab for starters. Chicken Tikka nutty special or mostly chicken tamarind, the absolute dogs danglies.


----------



## chrisd (May 31, 2015)

Liverpoolphil said:



			Chicken Pakora
Tikka Massala
Korma
Butter Chicken
Garlic Naan
		
Click to expand...

Phil,  isn't this the same list as your "summer signings" on the transfer thread?


----------



## Liverpoolphil (May 31, 2015)

chrisd said:



			Phil,  isn't this the same list as your "summer signings" on the transfer thread?
		
Click to expand...

:rofl:

Possibly mate


----------



## louise_a (May 31, 2015)

MegaSteve said:



			I must be the only Englishman that can't stand, even the thought, of having a curry...
		
Click to expand...

I share your pain at the thought of curry.


----------



## HomerJSimpson (May 31, 2015)

Tend to give a starter a miss as my local curry house serve monstrous portions. I am quite conservative and like the old chicken tikka masala or biriyani. Love a garlic and coriander nan, plenty of poppadums and the sauces and Cobra to wash it down


----------



## JohnnyDee (May 31, 2015)

SocketRocket said:



			Foreign Muck !!   

Click to expand...




louise_a said:



			I share your pain at the thought of curry.
		
Click to expand...

I'm guessing Roast Beef, Yorkshires, Roasties and Carrots? Nothing wrong with that selection by the way. But...

You don't know what you're missing. Start on a Korma and you'll be hooked. Honestly!


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 31, 2015)

I tend to mix it up but usually something fairly spicy like a pathia or chilli chicken massala.

Just back from golf and curry with Therod, richart and swinger, I had some house special with lots of spice and spinach that was very tasty.

Side question.....is there any noticeable difference between Cobra and Kingfisher? All tastes the same to me when it's washing down a curry.


----------



## SocketRocket (May 31, 2015)

JohnnyDee said:



			I'm guessing Roast Beef, Yorkshires, Roasties and Carrots? Nothing wrong with that selection by the way. But...

You don't know what you're missing. Start on a Korma and you'll be hooked. Honestly!

Click to expand...

Iv'e ate most of them and sill do if I have no choice but I cant say I enjoy them and would never go out for a curry by personal choice.  I do like most other food though, well other than Sushi, thats real foreign muck


----------



## Deleted Member 1156 (May 31, 2015)

SocketRocket said:



			I do like most other food though, well other than Sushi, thats real foreign muck 

Click to expand...

Brian, take note of the time and place, we finally agree on something!  :rofl:


----------



## Chisteve (May 31, 2015)

Chicken or pawn Koria fo me although it's interesting in different restaurants


----------



## User20205 (May 31, 2015)

drive4show said:



			Brian, take note of the time and place, we finally agree on something!  :rofl:
		
Click to expand...


Absolutely!! Lamb tikka Balti for me tonight. A bit of pilau rice, it was nice even though swinger knicked my popadum 

I can taste no difference between cobra and kingfisher.

I also believe that sushi is foul, especially with wasabi


----------



## chrisd (May 31, 2015)

therod said:



			I also believe that sushi is foul, especially with wasabi 

Click to expand...

I would even be reluctant to put it in my food waste bucket and certainly wouldn't eat it!


----------



## SocketRocket (May 31, 2015)

drive4show said:



			Brian, take note of the time and place, we finally agree on something!  :rofl:
		
Click to expand...

I think we may have agreed that the 18 green at the Worcestershire was a bit fast


----------



## MegaSteve (May 31, 2015)

Sushi ...

Love sushi :thup:...


----------



## rickg (May 31, 2015)

Poppadoms with lime pickle and onions
Shami kebab
Jalfrezi or Dansak
Pilau rice
Chapati
Sag aloo
Tarka Dall
Kingfisher............

Hungry now!!! :cheers:


----------



## Baldy Bouncer (Jun 1, 2015)

JohnnyDee said:



			I'm guessing Roast Beef, Yorkshires, Roasties and Carrots? Nothing wrong with that selection by the way. But...

You don't know what you're missing. Start on a Korma and you'll be hooked. Honestly!

Click to expand...





Are you deranged? Korma is disgusting and looks like something the Cat threw up. If someone is new to Curries I`d recommend starting them on a Bhuna, very tasty and not too hot.


----------



## Smiffy (Jun 1, 2015)

I always say I am going to have something different but always end up with a Chicken Dansak, Pilau rice and a Keema Naan. Depending on how hungry I am I might also have a bombay potato side dish too.


----------



## Foxholer (Jun 1, 2015)

Fish said:



			When I stayed over at Burnham & Berrow earlier in the year I had my first Thai curry and it was absolutely yummy. I went with the recommendation of a Green Curry with Coconut Rice, can't find anyone near me here that does it though 

Click to expand...

Then make it yourself! It's dead simple! Tescos have the Green Curry Paste that's the essential bit! If you get decent Coconut Milk, you can use the clear watery bit stuff to help with the Coconut Rice - and there's still plenty of the creamier Cocunut milk for in the pan/wok!

As for Indian (I prefer Thai) something off the Chef's Special is the norm - and Sag Aloo and Peshwari Nan is pretty constant.


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jun 1, 2015)

Baldy Bouncer said:



			Are you deranged? Korma is disgusting and looks like something the Cat threw up. If someone is new to Curries I`d recommend starting them on a Bhuna, very tasty and not too hot.
		
Click to expand...

Trying to break him in easy  

My first one was a Madras and from that moment on I was hooked. Worked my way through the entire card with specials, mega hot (phal) less hot and tandoori kebabs etc and the rest. I'm now either Jalfrezi or Madras 30 odd years on.

I'm with the OPs regarding sushi.


----------



## Lincoln Quaker (Jun 1, 2015)

JohnnyDee said:



			You don't know what you're missing. Start on a Korma and you'll be hooked. Honestly!

Click to expand...

That's the 1st curry I had, I hated it and didn't have a curry for 5 years after that.


----------



## Rooter (Jun 1, 2015)

Given the choice, I would go Thai curry, then Nepalese then Indian. Indian curries for my taste are normally always too fatty/creamy/heavy.

Thai is my number 1, 

@fish, for a decent thai green you need to make a decent paste, the rest is easy,

6 green chillies (liitle finger ones, or similar. hotter the better!)
decent chunk of ginger (like thumb sized)
2 cloves of garlic
2 lemongrass stalks
big handful of fresh coriander (save some to sprinkle when cooked)
1 lime (juice and zest)
fresh lime leaves, about 5 ish
teaspoon of fish sauce
shallot x 2
teaspoon of sugar

Stick all of that in a blender and wazz the hell out of it, you want it as smooth as possible. If its a little dry, add a few tables spoons of oil (veg or olive)

There you have your paste. Now fry it with your chicken, prawns whatever, add a tin of coconut milk and simmer. You can sieve the sauce if you want, i never bother, also you can remove the meat/fish and reduce the sauce down more if you like it thicker..

Serve with sticky rice, and robert is your aunties live in lover.

Enjoy!


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jun 1, 2015)

Lincoln Quaker said:



			That's the 1st curry I had, I hated it and didn't have a curry for 5 years after that.
		
Click to expand...

It's a bit bland, sweet and lacking any real oomph to be fair and is often the choice of the ladies. But frequently curry aversion is as a result of "I don't like anything spicy, me" hence my playing it safe. I'd say a bhuna, dhansak or dopiaza might be a good entry level for most.






Rooter said:



			Given the choice, I would go Thai curry, then Nepalese then Indian. Indian curries for my taste are normally always too fatty/creamy/heavy.

Thai is my number 1, 

@fish, for a decent thai green you need to make a decent paste, the rest is easy,

6 green chillies (liitle finger ones, or similar. hotter the better!)
decent chunk of ginger (like thumb sized)
2 cloves of garlic
2 lemongrass stalks
big handful of fresh coriander (save some to sprinkle when cooked)
1 lime (juice and zest)
fresh lime leaves, about 5 ish
teaspoon of fish sauce
shallot x 2
teaspoon of sugar

Stick all of that in a blender and wazz the hell out of it, you want it as smooth as possible. If its a little dry, add a few tables spoons of oil (veg or olive)

There you have your paste. Now fry it with your chicken, prawns whatever, add a tin of coconut milk and simmer. You can sieve the sauce if you want, i never bother, also you can remove the meat/fish and reduce the sauce down more if you like it thicker..

Serve with sticky rice, and robert is your aunties live in lover.

Enjoy!
		
Click to expand...


Excellent!! I will


----------



## Foliage Finder (Jun 1, 2015)

Butter chicken is a staple favourite, although if I fancy something a tad hotter I love a good Dansak.

Nice bit of Pilau rice and plain naan/chapati. I do go for a peshwari naan sometimes, especially if having a dansak (the sweetness works nicely), but can be a bit sickly and detract from the curry if its a milder one.

As for starters (bit backwards but hey ho) I'm relatively boring, as I do love a good old samosa! Doesn't really matter what's in it, but keema is probably edging it at the moment.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jun 1, 2015)

Tikka Masala for me, but am very partial to a Thai Red, having spent 6 weeks out there, it quickly became a favourite!


----------



## Tiger man (Jun 1, 2015)

Chicken Biryani for me, mild and tasty. Not good with spice, once had a particularly hot Madras and nearly passed out! Love watchin people's faces boil, snot and sweat streaming, and then try to convince you they are enjoying it and the spice is not bothering them:lol:


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jun 1, 2015)

Ah yes, the old male ego thing of "This isn't hot for me. I normally have it twice as hot!" as they melt before your very eyes and quaff down gallons of lager, then dive into the ornamental fountain or tropical fish tank.

Carling once had a very amusing ad showing this


----------



## MegaSteve (Jun 1, 2015)

So, eating curries is a testosterone thing then...

Its not that you enjoy them just want to show how 'manly' [or not] you are...


----------



## Rooter (Jun 1, 2015)

MegaSteve said:



			So, eating curries is a testosterone thing then...

Its not that you enjoy them just want to show how 'manly' [or not] you are...
		
Click to expand...

LOL some of my mates are like this, i like some spice, but i also like to know my tongue and lips are still connected to my head, so i avoid the vindaloo and fhal's of the world..


----------



## GB72 (Jun 1, 2015)

Always been a fan of a good, old school Chicken Madras. I prefer plain rice, naan bread, poppadoms and bombay potatoes. That is heaven. 

I have been known to have a vindaloo but it is not a testosterone thing. Some restaurants are far more gentle on the chilli and so the madras does not give the kick I like so I have to move up a grade. Equally some really fire it up and I have to move to something a bit more gentle when I eat there.


----------



## Dan2501 (Jun 1, 2015)

I like natural spice. If something is hot, but it's hot because it comes with the flavour of natural spicing, then it's okay with me. However, something that's just hot without bringing flavour to the table, like a vindaloo, is just a waste of time. The best curry I've ever had, was also the hottest. It was a green curry in Thailand. Hot as hell, but absolutely delicious, because the heat added to the flavour. Sometimes heat can take away from the flavour. For me, the heat isn't the selling factor for me, it's the flavour. I can handle the extra hot at Nandos, but it tastes horrible, so I go for the medium.


----------



## JamesR (Jun 1, 2015)

Don't normally go for starters, Popadoms & pickles aside, but for mains normally end up with either a Jalfrezi, Madras or my current favourite, chicken Dopiaza.

Plus, a pint of Jaipur helps wash it down nicely


----------



## Swinger (Jun 1, 2015)

therod said:



			Absolutely!! Lamb tikka Balti for me tonight. A bit of pilau rice, it was nice even though swinger knicked my popadum 

I can taste no difference between cobra and kingfisher.

I also believe that sushi is foul, especially with wasabi 

Click to expand...

I'm sure you said you were picking at the others and I did offer you half! Next time we need the Papadums on seperate plates to avoid future awkard situations again! 

I guess I'll scrub the idea of Sushi after golf in Salisbury too! Didn't realise you guys were scared of a bit of fish!


----------



## JohnnyDee (Jun 1, 2015)

MegaSteve said:



			So, eating curries is a testosterone thing then...

Its not that you enjoy them just want to show how 'manly' [or not] you are...
		
Click to expand...

Personally speaking for me it's not! I can eat 'em as hot as they can make 'em. I eat them for pure pleasure and enjoyment. They're my favourite food, and as others say there's more than just heat in the hottest of curries. Once you get acclimatised to chilli-hot there is an incredible depth of other flavours too.

HiD accuses my hot preferences as being testosterone-fuelled but they really aren't.

I'm absolutely convinced there's an addictive thing going on, as if I haven't had a curry within a week of the last one then I get desperate cravings to have one.


----------



## richart (Jun 1, 2015)

therod said:



			Absolutely!! Lamb tikka Balti for me tonight. A bit of pilau rice, it was nice even though swinger knicked my popadum 

I can taste no difference between cobra and kingfisher.

I also believe that sushi is foul, especially with wasabi 

Click to expand...

Chicken Shashlik for me with egg fried rice. I like to see and hear it sizzling before it is served to me, otherwise it tends to be very dry. Our local curry house does a superb one, comes with a nice salad. Some curry houses I have been to try and hide the lack of chicken with peppers and tomatoes.:angry:

Plain popadums, not burnt and plain naan bread. I am not very adventurous.

Cobra beer is much nicer than kingfisher.:thup:


----------



## richart (Jun 1, 2015)

Swinger said:



			I'm sure you said you were picking at the others and I did offer you half! Next time we need the Papadums on seperate plates to avoid future awkard situations again! 

I guess I'll scrub the idea of Sushi after golf in Salisbury too! Didn't realise you guys were scared of a bit of fish!
		
Click to expand...

 I love sushi Steve, medium well done for me.:thup:


----------



## Big D 88 (Jun 2, 2015)

Just reading this thread has made me ring up and book a table for Friday night to a place we havent been for a looong time

Unfortunately the restaurant me and the missus loved best and go often recently got slated in the press for hygiene issues. Not that we ever had problems with the place personally - but we vowed we wouldnt go back. I even proposed in that place - Indian is by far our favourite dish.


Poppadoms & Sauces
Tandoori Chicken Starter
Chicken Shaslik
Bombay Aloo
Garlic Rice
Garlic Naan
Washed down with Cobra

Oh yesss!


----------



## Captainron (Jun 2, 2015)

I always ask for a lamb on the bone curry. 

In South Africa I love a good Bunny Chow. It's mutton curry (on the bone) in a hollowed out half loaf of bread, sambals and the plug of bread put back on top. I'm salivating now


----------



## HomerJSimpson (Jun 2, 2015)

We had some Indian neighbours and they use to cook for my mum from time to time. My mum wouldn't touch anything spicy but these dishes were a world apart from what you get on a curry house menu and were lovingly made and I use to love getting the left overs to take home.


----------



## Rooter (Jun 3, 2015)

HomerJSimpson said:



			We had some Indian neighbours and they use to cook for my mum from time to time. My mum wouldn't touch anything spicy but these dishes were a world apart from what you get on a curry house menu and were lovingly made and I use to love getting the left overs to take home.
		
Click to expand...

Oh yes!! proper home cooked indian food is a world apart from the muck us westerners get fed. At my old work, a lad used to bring in leftovers on a Monday that his Nan had cooked. WOW. I would like an Indian grandmother if anyone has one spare!!


----------

